# new froggies ( new pics 12-16)



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got a box in the mail today  . These are way too cool !! The new Escudo De Veraguas from SNDF. OMG are they tiny ! They are smaller than my intermedius' and fast too . One of the deli cup tops came loose in shipping and when I opened the box he was out of there in a shot , wow! :shock: Luckily I got him before it got away . 

Wow the colors on these are so bright the pictures don't do them justice .
So far they are bold I hope they stay this way 























































From the throat on this one I would think I got at least one male , lines and some discoloring maybe from calling ? I hope !! Look how his feet are translucent you can almost see the bones that is so cool .










Heres one for size reference


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

very cool, I almost jumped on those.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

AWESOME!!!


BEYOND THAT IM SPEECHLESS




Todd


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: 
DROOOOOLLLLLL


Awesome!


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats, Mark...I hear they are awesome. They look so nice!

How many did you get?

Take care,

Kristen


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

WOW!! Amazing colors!!! Great catch!


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

kyle1745 said:


> very cool, I almost jumped on those.


I almost did too I kinda wished I woulda now.


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

SO SMALL! and AWESOME. How are they doing w/ melos?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

:shock: Nice!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice looking frogs!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

My Escudos seem to only want Springtails I have tried Melanogaster but they seem to ignore those but if I put a spoon of ST's in there bang they're on them in a flash  

I have had 2 clutches so far from my trio (in about 2 weeks lol) 1st went bad but this second lot look good  

It's good to see some in the US hobby.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

How many did you get?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

MJ said:


> My Escudos seem to only want Springtails I have tried Melanogaster but they seem to ignore those but if I put a spoon of ST's in there bang they're on them in a flash
> 
> I have had 2 clutches so far from my trio (in about 2 weeks lol) 1st went bad but this second lot look good
> 
> It's good to see some in the US hobby.


Paul, 
Are you keeping all three together and if so have you been able to figure out the sex ratio? Any aggression so far?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

yup I have 1:2 hehe both girls are very healthy I purchased them as a 1:2 trio and haven't seen any agression so far and they are still in QT from Dutch frog day.

Once out of QT they will have a 20 gallon vert to roam in.

as a teaser I also picked up a Nancy trio and a nice pair of Shepperd islands and a few others..


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

Man....I want some of those so bad.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Very awesome!


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

Those look really, really cool. When I win the lottery.........


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Kristen , I bought four of them to try to get my best chance at a pair ( it looks good so far ) . I havent seen them eat yet but I've only had them a short time but I put some melos and springtalis in there this morning and there seems to be less fruitflys in there this evening so I hope they eat them as well as springtails its easier to dust the fruitflys . I don't know how you would dust sthe springtails . Paul ,how are you going to get them their vitamins if they only take springtails ? You euro guys have access to the coolest frogs over there :wink: ! luckily I have 5 or 6 springtail cultures going and I made another one this weekend , but just in case I ordered a couple more !


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not Euro I'm English  

Over here there is an addative developed by a german comapny that give nutriants ect thrue moisture you just add a few drops to ur misting system/bottle.

I also feed my Springtails baby cereal and that has Nutriants in it.

plus I feed aphid and ants (seasonally but not with these guys yet) a varied diet works just aswell has dusting.

I will also see how I can dust springtails, as after seeing the results from another frogger who feeds 80% sprintails I will up my production.

sorry if this made no sense and for all the spelling istakes lol I have now been up for 23 hours straight.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I seen the London in your profile , I didn't mean anything about the euro thing just that your on the other side of the " pond " and on the Uk version of the dendroboard they are always showing all the frogs we cant get here .

Perfect sense and my spilling is worse ! But dont worry one more hour and it will be a new day !

A varied diet would be best but trying to find it in a size that small would be difficult . 

The nutrients in the mister ( hand or auto ) sounds like a good idea if it works for smaller frogs that will not eat fruitflys . It would be a good Idea for froglets as I can't imagine how small a froglet from these will be and getting vitamins in them as they are growing would be important .

The nutriant additive , has it been in use long and does it seem to work ? Is it readily available and is there any chance of it being being availible over hear in the near future ?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Hehehe no worries about the Euro thing mate I was just playing :wink: 

As for the addatives I got them @ a frog day here (well in Holland lol) I should think they are reasily available.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

you spray the frogs w/ it instead of putting a drop or 2 on the back? doesnt that wreak havoc on your vivs w/ added algae and fungus growth? 
if i dont soften and r.o the water here the minerals can make a tank slime over w/in days. do the vitamins do the same?

beautiful frogs btw. pics just dont do them justice. it`s almost impossible to catch the pastel metallic blue on some of them.
i`m just glad they are as bold and hardy as they are for as small as they are. i wonder what the size of the froglets will be. 
this should prep us for the minyobates.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

The instructions on the bottle state 3 drops per litre of water twice a week so it shouldnt make that much of a differance.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow nice frogs. I really wish I had the money to jump on a few of those.

Tell you what. When you start gettin overcrowded by all the new babies, just send em to me to get em out of your way.  :wink:


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Some good news . I put a couple in their viv and this guy started calling right away . :lol: ( I didn't get any pictures though , I left the camera in the basement ) The call is so quiet you can almost not hear it .




























1/2 way to a pair !


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Too Cool!!!!! Good luck. 

Get these guys into the hobby. I don't just want them, *I NEED THEM*


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Mark, get that camera upstairs and post as many pics as you want! I can't get enough of these guys.

Are you setting them up two to a viv?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

What a joy they are.

Now don't go spoiling them w/ those sprngs. They're like little kids if you keep giving them cookies they'll only want more of the same. Forget dinner.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Man, after seeing the latest pictures I have to say again that these little guys are unbelievable. Keep sharing those pics!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Those are probably some of the coolest frogs I've ever seen. They're like cotton candy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

pigface said:


> Some good news . I put a couple in their viv and this guy started calling right away . :lol: ( I didn't get any pictures though , I left the camera in the basement ) The call is so quiet you can almost not hear it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG they are sooo freakin' gorgeous. 
Thanks to this, I've decided that if I ever decided to expand my PDF hobby, I will concentrate of pumies only. They have enough colors of the rainbow to make me happy.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets see a full shot of that awesome looking viv.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

You asked , So here are the others in the viv . No calling from these ones yet , hopefully ones a female . So far no aggression either . The last one did not look comfortable in with the others so I put it back in quarentine and we will see how these do together .





































This might one be my favorite 










Paul its the top shelf left viv in this post 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... c&start=15


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Great viv, those escudos must be loving it. 

I like the plant arrangements. Esspecially the bottom half, which looks very natural. Good job.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

You make very nice vivs Mark. 

I just can't get enough of those escuado. Love em.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, after thinking the weather would never break...IT DID, and the box came!! Here's a few pics. It's tough not to take them of these guys. Sorry they are all through the glass, didn't want to stress the little guys out on their first day in CO! They are definately bold so far!!



























Mike
http://www.snmreptiles.com


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Your frogs are really beautiful!


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Oooh, I hate it when people apologize for perfectly beautiful pictures!  

Mike, those frogs are so cool!

I hope you all are going to get these guys breeding like bunnies...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Look at that! THose are some gorgeous pics!!! They look like little powerrangers!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My dad was looking at mine yesterday and made the comment that with the red and blue they look like spiderman . Now every time I look into the tank I'll expect one to be swinging from a brom . 

Theres more of these out there lets see some more pictures !


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

pigface said:


> My dad was looking at mine yesterday and made the comment that with the red and blue they look like spiderman . Now every time I look into the tank I'll expect one to be swinging from a brom .
> 
> Theres more of these out there lets see some more pictures !


Spiderman!!! Thats who I was thinking of, I just couldn't pin point the hero.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I wasn't going to post these yet but since nobody else has , and since they are so cool . Here goes .

New Blue Escuados . They all have a little red in them . ( But all the pictures of the frogs they had had some red in them , some more than these .) . Two of these have a little grey under the red and it almost looks purple , they are really cool . At first I thought they were going to be shy but after a couple days they are as bold as the red-blues . 





























These 2 have a little grey on them also 



















The red Escuados , ( two of my red-blues have almost as much red as these ) these are all red on the back with blue bellies and two of them have peppery black spots . These red ones seem to be the boldest of all so far .
































































It seems every time I put frogs into a new viv they pick up some substrate the first day or two then they stay clean , I don't know why . They have been clean since . 

I only could afford three of each ( really I couldn't afford these but ..... I'll be paying for these till summer !! ) So of each color I picked one of the fattest female looking one and one skinny "hippy" male looking one and one that could go either way , to try my best chance of getting a pair , no calling so far but I'm hopeing  . Ifif not may be I can trade some one for one later after I get them figured out . 

There isn't alot of difference between the red-blues and reds that I got . I guess since these come from a real small island they all have a little of both colors each in them . Hopefully i have a pair of each and can get some froglets from each , to see how the colors come out .


And a male Cristobal who has been calling almost non stop since I got him . So now I have at least one pair in my cristobal vivs .


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow, Mark I'm really startin to hate you. :wink:  Love the frogs. Tryin to talk my parents into going into an "investment" with me on some. 50/50 split on all froglets sold. 

Anyway, I love em, you lucky dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!!! Jaw dropping gorgeous. hurry up and breed them!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Just absolutly gorgeous, cute caption too!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

those are some f*in awesome lookin frogs! I wouldnt chastise someone for buying these if one can afford it. With colors like that I say theyre definitely worth it. However I wish a larger dart was around with colors like an escudo.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

^Is that is in reference to me? It's called a joke man, lighten up.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I had to go back and read what you had posted Paul.

No that is not in reference to you or any body. It was just my open opinion and it inferred that people should buy whatever makes them happy. all within reason of course, obviously dont buy something you cannot afford. but what i said is a response to people who dont think certain things are 'worth the money' as a few of my friends say when they find out how much I spend on frogs.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet, sweet, sweet, Mark! Best of luck with these guys!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

> Wow, Mark I'm really startin to hate you :wink:  .


Ok , Why don't you tell me how you really feel don't hold back . :wink: :wink:   I might change my mind about trading you some froglets !


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

^ 
You'll have to excuse my uncontrolable jealousy. :wink:


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I spent this afternoon trying to find out the sex on the new Escudo's today and found out that I have two definate blue males . I just hope the last one is female !










Male #2 










??????????unknown 










Still no calling from the red ones maybe all female ? I just don't know yet .


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

They are beautiful! good luck with those. Hopefully you got a nice pair so you can share the wealth with the rest of us!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I got a little good news with my red Escudo's today . I finally got one to call . So I have at lesst one male . I should have at least one female out of the other three so I hope I can put together a pairing . So I should have a pair of each color now . :? 

The male 


























Here are a few more pictures of some of the others 














































And heres another viv I made to fit the empty space on my rack . It's almost half a 20 H. something like 9.98 gallons . For a pair of the escuados .





































side view


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Good to here about your odds on having that many pairs. Just for the record, how many of each color type do you have? I'm to lazy to try to figure it out right now. 

Keep me in mind if you decide to let go of any extras.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet pics, Mark, and nice job building & fitting in that new viv! I found the construction pictures very interesting!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey man I love that new tall skinny tank you made to use all the space you have. That is one big prob I think alot of us fall into is not having enbough space for all of our frogs. So many people keep 10s on racks like that and its the first time I have seen a custom tank made to fill in the gaps. And its nice to see a tank with a differnt shape to it. It reminds me of my vert that I made out of a 20L for red vents


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Paul , Originally I bought four red-blues . The only ones I have breeding so far . Then I bought three reds and three blues . But when I got them the reds look almost the same as two of my red-blues . So three blues . And depending how you look at them , Two or four red-blues , or three or five reds . I have at least four males so hopefully I can get four pairs figured out . Or try out a trio again ???

GREASER , I hated looking at the empty space so I figured since I had some glass left over from my 2 big eurovivs I figured I would give it a worl and make something to fit . I think it works out fairly good . I don't know , normally I think a 10 gal looks a little small . I know I would like as much space as possible to live in , I'm sure the frogs do too . Thats why I used 20h's even though I probably would have been able to get more 10V's on the rack .

Here's one I planted and put on the rack today . Hopefully the last two red Escudos I have in quarentine turn out to be a pair if so It's going to be theirs . Or maybe some Darklands, Colons or Standard Lamasi .
Froglets Trade Trade-Hint Hint   










As you probably noticed I use wood grain contact paper to cover the silicone , I think it it looks nicer through the glass of the next tank .




























Top shelf left to right : Red-Blue Escudo's , Yellow Reticulated Cristos , Orange Cristos , Red-Blue Escudo's
Bottom shelf left to right : Yellow Spotted Cristo's , Blue Escudo's , ????? .










Wile working on the tank this morning I heard my yellow cristo's calling and one of the Escudo's call but I couldn't tell which one it was because as soon as I tried to look and see he stopped calling . It's hard to believe that there are at least nine calling males in the tanks and if your not within a few feet of their tanks you will never hear them . Eventually I would like to get some that make some noise . :lol: 

After Christmas I'm going to get some glass from the hardware
store and build another small tank to fit on the bottom to fill out that shelf . Anymore than this and I'm going to have to move my bed out of the room !!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

pigface said:


> I used 20h's even though I probably would have been able to get more 10V's on the rack .


Ahh I didnt even notice those were 20s. I have a rack that im working on putting three new 20s on. Between the poles its 45" is that the width of your rack? I will look into building a little vert like that for my rack.


----------



## schegini14 (May 17, 2006)

Dude sweet rack. Whats that name of that Brom in the center.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Mark, Do you think that you might be able to write an article w/ pics on how you build your custom tanks. I have always wanted to build my own tank but have never known all of the ins and outs of building one. I know that there are articles on the net, but I particularly like you Uero aproach to building vivs and would like to see a detailed process on how you build your tanks. If you have the time to do this it would be great. Maybe they could even sticky it here on the board.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

beautiful frogs, congrats 8)


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

GREASER , It's a sams club rack and the shelves are supposted to be 48"x18" but thats measured outside to outside . So if you minus the diameter of the posts each measurment is about 1 1/2" short . My little tank measures 22"x17"x7" and just fits on the shelf with the 3 20H's with about 1/4" to spare . If I want to get anymore frogs this spring I'm going to have to build another rack and If I do I think I will build it myself so I can get four 20H's per shelf . I have two shelves left over from this rack I might be able to do something with them .

Paul , most of the construction is in my post here http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight=
If you have any other questions I might be able to see what pictures I have and put something together since all my tanks are done for the moment and I will have some spare time . These are on a big scale but will work with any size you want . The big ones use sliding doors ( which I would probably do differently somehow , Now . ) and the 29gal usas s a hinged door .

schegini14 , if this is the one you mean










Its a Neo "fall in love " from Joshs frogs . All the others are from Antone . Originally it was alot darker in color ! but I had it in a dark quarentine container for a few weeks and it lost some of its red color . I don't think it's going to get it back either because I don't think there is enough light over my tanks ( 2- 55 Watt CF per shelf about two inches above the tanks ) and if I put up any more I'll cook my frogs!! since the temps are at 80 degrees already and I don't want to add any more fans . 
The Neo Reins Pride I have lost most of its orange color when I moved it too it's tank .


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Mark, Don't know how I missed that construction thread. I would have replied sooner but my computer has been down for upgrades.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

*nice*

VERY NICE FROGS!
congratulations!!!

thats amazing how small they are !
good for you, man


----------

